
Secret Banking Cabal Emerges From AIG Shadows: David Reilly - daniel-cussen
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601039&sid=aaIuE.W8RAuU
======
hga
I suspect that when you're running a confidence game, such as a fractional
reserve banking system (yes, I know that example isn't too apropos here), this
sort of secrecy is required. It was the excuse that Paulson made for the
initial set of TARP recipients, many of whom didn't need the money (at least
at that time), but he didn't want to single out those in the worst shape.

~~~
lucifer
Have you ever wondered why the "sovereign" states are not running this con
themselves and are instead _borrowing_ "money" from the secretive cabal?
(They've gone to war for far less ... one of those mysteries in life.;)

------
gills
quiet, peasant!

